

PlayStation 4 Will Be Running Modified FreeBSD - chankey_pathak
http://classic.slashdot.org/story/13/06/24/000250

======
mtgx
Does anyone know if they support the full OpenGL this time, and what version?
I imagine since AMD's GPU's do, PS4 should, too.

Also, too bad it's not Linux. That could've helped Linux gaming a lot. We'll
have to wait for the Steambox to help with that now.

